# الاقسام المريخية > إستديو المنبر - نتائج ومباريات الزعيم - تقارير حصرية مصورة >  >  حصرياً : صور تمرين المريخ مساء اليوم بمدني

## امام اباتي

*




*

----------


## امام اباتي

*






*

----------


## امام اباتي

*








*

----------


## امام اباتي

*






*

----------


## امام اباتي

*
*

----------


## امام اباتي

*كل الشكر للاستاذ إبراهيم عطية الذي امدنا بهذه المادة
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

* المريخ يصل الى مدني



الدورة الثانية للدوري الممتاز التى ستلعب مساء الاربعاء 21  اغسطس , وغادرة  البعثة برئاسة المنهدس هاشم مطر عضوء مجلس الادارة ونائب رئيس لجنة الانشاءات  والاستاذ  مصطفي توفيق المدير الاداري لنادي المريخ ,  والعقيد طارق محد ابراهيم مدير الكرة والسيد ابراهيم ملاح مقرر دائرة الكرة   والكباتن ابراهيم جسين ابرهومه والمدرب العام خالد احمد المصطفي والطاقمين الفني والطبي  او عدد 20 لاعبا  وحلت البعثة بفندق امبريال بمدينة ود مدني .


*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*هاشم مطر :الفوز بالمباراة امر هام ونطلب المساندة من الجماهير 





اكد المهندس هاشم مطر رئيس بعثة المريخ الى  مدني  بان الفريق فى كامل  جاهزيته , وان كل الظروف  مواتية لكسب المباراة   ولايعني هذا ان نقلل من قيمة  الاتحاد فريق عريق وله تاريخ وليس سهل   الفوز عليه ولكننا  عازمون على الفوز فى المباراة لما تمثله من اهمية كبيره  لدي الفريق ومسيرته فى الممتاز فى الموسم الحالي وانشاء الله البداية تكون  موفقة للمريخ .
كما  اشاد مطر بالاستقبال الجيد الذى لاقته البعثة لدي  وصولها لمدينة مدني ,  وتقدم بالشكر لسكرتير نادي الاتحاد  محمد الطيب  ياسين  الذى وقف الى جانب البعثة  , وطالب  مطر  الجمهور بالوقوف  فى  مدني   وفى كل المباريات القادمة , لان وقفة الجماهير  مهمة وتعطي اللاعبين  دفعة ونتمنى من الجماهير  ان تكون عند حسن الظن وتقدم الدعم للاعبين .
*

----------


## زول هناك

*تمام يا امام
نتمني فوز المريخ غدا
مباراة في غاية الاهمية 
1/ فتح شهية لبداية الدورة الثانية للدوري
2/ توسيع الفارق والمحافظ علي الصدارة 
3/ دفعة معنوية للمدرب الجديد لمواصلة المشوار 
4/ مواصلة الافراح والبهجة التي اشعلها فريق الرديف باول كأس 
5/ انصاف ابراهومة الذي يسير بتوازن عاد للفريق هيبته وينتصر عرض ومنيجة عريضة 
*

----------


## ابراهيم عطية بابكر

*لقد ادي فريق المريخ مساء اليوم تمرينا ساخنا بأستاد ودمدني بقيادة كابتن ابراهومة ولقد اتسم اداء اللاعبين بالروح العالية والحماس الدافق من اجل كسب مباراة الغد مع الاتحاد مدني في تمام الساعة الخامسة عصرا في مستهل مبارياته للدورة الثانية للدوري الممتاز وستجدون صور من التمرين في بوست اخر بالتوفيق للزعيم غدا
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*المريخ يتدرب باستاد مدني



ادي فريق الكرة الاول بنادي المريخ تدريبه الختامي لمباراة الاتحاد فى الجولة الاولي من الدورة الثانية للدوري الممتاز  فى استاد مدينة ود مدني  , باشراف المدرب ابراهيم حسين ابرهومه والمدرب العام خالد احمد المصطفي وجميع  اللاعبين المتواجدين مع البعثة , وقد  شمل المران تدريبات تكتيكيه وتدريبات كرة , وقد تابع المران  المهندس هاشم مطر رئيس البعثة وعضوء مجلس الادارة .
واحتشدت اعداد مقدره من جماهير مدني لتشجيع اللاعبين فى المران .

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*لجنة التعبئة ورابطة المريخ بالجزيرة فى استقبال البعثة



احتشد امام مدخل فندق امبريال بمدينة ود مدني عدد من مشجعي المريخ بولاية الجزيرة ولجنة التعبئة و عدد من ورابط المريخ بولاية الجزيرة  , مؤكدين وقوفهم امام الفريق وهو يخوض مباراته الهامة امام الاتحاد مدني مساء الاربعاء  فى الجولة الاولي من الدوري الممتاز فى دورته الثانية .


*

----------


## امام اباتي

*الذين يشاهدون الموضوع الآن: 34 (3 من الأعضاء و 31 زائر)

امام اباتي,ابراهيم عطية بابكر,احمر مكة
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*تحويل مباراة المريخ والاتحاد الى الخامسة عصرا

اتفق  المريخ والاتحاد مدني على تحويل زمن المباراة التي تجمع بينهما في الجولة  14 للدوري الممتاز الى الخامسة عصرا بدلا عن الثامنة من مساء الغد الاربعاء  ، واكد هاشم مطر عضو مجلس ادارة نادي المريخ ورئيس بعثة المريخ الى مدني  في تصريحات خاصة للزاوية ان تحويل المباراة تم بالاتفاق بين الناديين.


*

----------


## احمر مكة

*شي جميل تسلم امام
                        	*

----------


## Deimos

*اللهم انصر المريخ يا كريم يا عظيم ...

شكراً أستاذ إبراهيم شكراً أون لاين ...
                        	*

----------


## محمد النادر

*مشكووووورين امام وابراهيم عطيه على المجهوووود تسلمووو
*

----------


## الدلميت

*مشكورين يا صفوة  : 
امام .. ابراهيم .. والكسلاوي
                        	*

----------


## الحوشابي

*الشكر أجزله للمبدعين ابراهيم عطية و إمام و كسلاوي  . . . صور رائعة و أخبار تدعو للتفاؤل . . . يا كولا جاك منافس خطير
*

----------


## عباس ميرغني

*

شكرا دكتور ساتي لمدنا بهذه الصورة من قروب مريخ السودان سودان الصفوة
                        	*

----------


## ابن ادريس

*تسلموا جميعا جميعا
                        	*

----------

